# Punctuation failures



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Do you see many?
Here's a starter for 10 points


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If I were to point out a similar error in a post on here I would be castigated for being a pedant.

Pedant's of the world untie!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stay alert then Pippin.

MHF needs all the lerts it can get!

Dave :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Sorry, I've got lot's more!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I, had a puntuar, yesterday! :lol: 

Dave P


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry Dave, punctuation police action required.

You have used two commas unecessarily.

_I had a puntuar yesterday!_


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks pippin dyslexia has been a problem for me for 58 years.
Using a keyboard has helped me immensly.
The commers were put in to do a bit of fishing..
Caught only one :lol: 


Cheers

dave P

ps if some of my words have the letter n missing its because i need to fix keyboard


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How old are you Dave?

If you are 58 then you really did start to read and write at a very early age!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I, had a puntuar, yesterday! :lol:
> 
> Dave P


Was that a reguar puntuar with lots of hi's's'e's?


----------

